# Joseph Alleine : An alarm to the unconverted



## Mayflower (Jan 27, 2005)

I just started with the classic puritan book, it's great


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> I just started with the classic puritan book, it's great



It's on my list of "must reads".


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Great, another book for my Amazon wih list!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Great, another book for my Amazon wih list!



Mine keeps growing and growing. There is no way I'm going to read all the books I want to read before I die!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



True. Depressing, but true!


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Man, I know that feeling!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> I just started with the classic puritan book, it's great



That was the first Puritan book I've ever read. I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...


----------



## Scot (Jan 27, 2005)

I read a portion of it to my family every night as part of our devotions. I think I read that Spurgeon's mother used to read it to him when he was a boy.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 31, 2005)

I had this book and gave it away to a shaky Christian. Don't know what became of it the guy was a total stranger and I was doing street evangelism. Hope he read it. I hadn't read all of it, but what I did was excellent.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2005)

I should re-read it, when I read it it sounded perfectionistic and frightening. It seemed like there were about 13 steps to salvation. Will re-read it.


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 5, 2005)

An excellent book, but given my tendency to be unrealistic concerning my own sanctification, I found it discouraging at times. Some of it was encouraging, though. All of it makes one want to know his own depths.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



I believe it was mine also. Page after page of , "you're going to hell, you must repent".


----------



## satz (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



these kinds of books are (if written properly) like bitter medicine. You know its good for you, but its kinda painful going now. Reading books or sermons like these sometimes make me cringe as it reveals my own double mindedness.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2005)

Joseph Alleine was born in 1634 and died on November 17, 1668.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> I read a portion of it to my family every night as part of our devotions. I think I read that Spurgeon's mother used to read it to him when he was a boy.



I noticed in a Spurgeon sermon I read a while ago, (I believe the text was Rev. 22:17 "Whosoever will") where he states his disagreement with certain Puritans, among whom he mentions Alliene and "especially Baxter" who taught the doctrine of only "sensible sinners" coming to Christ. He goes on to tell how he only calls "stupid sinners" to come to Christ, not those who feel bad enough, understand enough, are sensible enough, etc. I'm not doing him justice, you'de really have to read the sermon yourself, but I was surprised to see him make an express statement of disagreement with such pillars.

[Edited on 11-15-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## crhoades (Nov 16, 2006)

Great bio on him as well as short descriptions of his works on pgs. 20-26 in Beeke's new book: _Meet the Puritans_. Yes, I got it in today and it is marvelous! Will hopefully post more thoughts on it once I have time to sniff it and inspect it and dip into a few divines.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is a review of _The Life and Letters of Joseph Alleine_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 15, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Great bio on him as well as short descriptions of his works on pgs. 20-26 in Beeke's new book: _Meet the Puritans_. Yes, I got it in today and it is marvelous! Will hopefully post more thoughts on it once I have time to sniff it and inspect it and dip into a few divines.



Beeke's bio also appeared in the Oct.-Dec. 2005 issue of _Leben_.


----------

